# Acá charlamos sobre Mecánica general.



## Neodymio (Oct 10, 2011)

Perdón por desvirtuar, creo que podría abrir algún tema sobre mecánica 
La explosión realmente se produce cuando el pistón está casi llegando al PMS (punto muerto superior) y continúa hasta después de empezar a bajar, pero corta ahí a menos del 10% de la carrera, lo demás baja por la alta presión de los gases. Zona naranja del gráfico
Supongo que si hubiese combustión durante la bajada del pistón, el gráfico se parecería más a un ciclo Diesel


Listo, ya no me voy mas del tema


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 11, 2011)

Vos estas hablando del Avance del encendido ! , claro se produce unos grados antes por el retardo de la inflamacion , pero eso es la IGNICION .... despues cuanto de la carrera "empuja" ya se me escapa....


----------



## Tavo (Oct 11, 2011)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Vos estas hablando del Avance del encendido ! , claro se produce unos grados antes por el retardo de la inflamacion , pero eso es la IGNICION .... despues cuanto de la carrera "empuja" ya se me escapa....



Me parece que estás equivocado Antonio. Nadie habló del encendido ni del avance acá. 



Neodymio dijo:


> La explosión realmente se produce cuando el pistón está casi llegando al PMS (punto muerto superior) y continúa hasta después de empezar a bajar, pero corta ahí a menos del 10% de la carrera, lo demás baja por la alta presión de los gases. Zona naranja del gráfico...


Me parece totalmente correcto.
Yo conozco por "ignición" el momento donde la mezcla de combustible y comburente se inflama por acción de la chispa de la bujía. Nada tiene que ver con la explosión (o expansión, como quieran llamarlo). La ignición está primero, la explosión luego (milésimas de segundo más tarde).

Y no me cierra del todo cuando Antonio, decís que:


AntonioAA dijo:


> la explosión , si bien da el nombre a los motores NO es tal ... es una combustion rapida !


Porque si no fuese una explosión, verdaderamente no tendría fuerza para bajar el pistón violentamente hacia abajo...
Y justifico esto porque creo que te estás olvidando un pequeño dato: La compresión.
Recordá que en los motores de combustión interna nafteros, la compresión es de 8 a 1; es decir, el volúmen incial cuando el pistón está en el PMI, se reduce a 1/8, con el consiguiente efecto del aumento de la presión, obviamente. El aire que en ese momento se encuentra, llega a levantar una temperatura de 850° por el mismo efecto de la presión...

Neodymio, me gustaría saber si conocés el dato de "Qué presión en Kg/cm2 hay en el cilindro cuando el pistón llegó al PMS en los motores Nafteros? "
Y en los Diésel???  La compresión habitualmente suele de de 20-25 a 1.

Siempre quise saber eso. 

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 11, 2011)

Neodymio dijo:


> ....La explosión realmente se produce cuando el pistón está casi llegando al PMS (punto muerto superior) y continúa hasta después de empezar a bajar, ........



Una explosión es una explosión  o sea es una combustión (Casi) instantánea de una mezcla ya preparada dentro del cilindro.
La explosión dura desde unos grados antes del PMS hasta algunos grados después del PMS, el resto del movimiento del pistón es debido a la expansión de los gases de combustión, esto en el Ciclo *Otto*

En el ciclo de combustión interna *Diesel*  la cosa cambia, la ignición se produce unos grados antes del PMS cuando se comienza a intectar combustible en la cámara de combustión que se encuentra extremadamente caliente, este combustible se inflama y se continúa inyectando hasta bastantes grados pasado el PMS.


----------



## Neodymio (Oct 11, 2011)

> Nada tiene que ver con la explosión (o expansión, como quieran llamarlo)


Pequeño detalle, explosión es diferente a expansión, el aire comprimido en un globo cuando lo soltás se expande y no explota. Aquí la expansión es la del gas caliente y a alta presión que baja el pistón (aumenta el volumen =>L+ trabajo positivo)



> Porque si no fuese una explosión, verdaderamente no tendría fuerza para bajar el pistón violentamente hacia abajo...


En los Diesel no hay explosión, hay combustión, no explota en un instante ni tan rápido como en el Otto, podés verlo en el diagrama P-V del ciclo Diesel (Presión teóricamente constante debido a la bajada del pistón)

En cuanto a las presiones tengo que buscar el cuaderno porque no me acuerdo exactamente.

Fogo, no se qué puse raro, cuando explicaste más abajo pusiste lo mismo que yo!


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 12, 2011)

De acuerdo en casi todo ! .... pero somos mejores electronicos que mecanicos ( por suerte ) ...
Lo unico que insisto es en que justamente , asi sea rapida , violenta etc , la combustion interna no es explosion ... 
En las naftas lo que se mide con el octanaje es que NO SEA DETONANTE . Como es una mezcla de hidrocarburos mas o menos pareja, se mide comparandola con el Normal-Octano en %... que es el menos detonante , el Heptano es el peor ....

De ahi tambien que el ciclo Diesel tenga intrinsecamente mas rendimiento .... quema mas parejo y mas tiempo en el cilindro . A costa de ser odioso, ruidoso ,lento y que te cobren todo lo que te ahorras en el precio del auto !!

Bueno , aca la corto porque me veo venir una discusion tipo Valvulas-transistores


----------



## armandolopezmx (Oct 12, 2011)

me equivoque de foro  ??????????


jajajj  saludos,  ami tambien me gusta mucho la mecanica...


----------



## Tavo (Oct 12, 2011)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Bueno , aca la corto porque me veo venir una discusion tipo Valvulas-transistores


Menos mal que tomaste esa decisión, porque si nos ponemos a discutir entre Diesel/Nafta, a mi no me mueven ni a patadas del motor NAFTERO. No hay. Será menos eficiente y todo lo que quieran, pero no hay como un auto (no voy a dar ejemplo) naftero pisarlo en 2da a 50-60 km/h... 

Estoy seguro que picaba mucho más el *Clío (2001, 16V, 1.6L)* que este nuevito, el *Voyage (2010, 8V, 1.6L)* 

Serán las válvulas que ganan algunos "caballitos" más en el motor? 
Según datos oficiales, me parece que el Voyage tiene 100hp, y el Clío 109hp... 

Vamos vamos gente, anímense a seguir discutiendo, que esto se pone bueno.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 12, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> .... a mi no me mueven ni a patadas del motor NAFTERO. No hay. Será menos eficiente y todo lo que quieran, pero no hay como un auto (no voy a dar ejemplo) naftero pisarlo en 2da a 50-60 km/h.........



¿ Estas seguro ?

Audi R10 TDI







> El propulsor del Audi R10, es un bloque construido en aluminio de 12 cilindros "en V", con un ángulo entre bancadas de cilindros de 90 grados. La cilindrada es de 5,5 litros, la máxima autorizada por el reglamento para estos motores en este tipo de carreras. Tiene cuatro válvulas por cilindro, carter seco y doble árbol de levas en cabeza DOHC, y está alimentado por un sistema de inyección directa a alta presión -superior a los 2000 bares gracias a la inclusión de inyectores piezoeléctricos consiguiéndose así una presión mucho más elevada que en coches de calle- mediante conduto común -o common rail-, lo cual consituye una novedad en el grupo Volkswagen al que pertenece Audi, ya que incorporan motores del tipo inyector-bomba (en alemán pumpe düse).
> Es un motor sobrealimentado mediante dos turbocompresores Garrett, con sus correspondientes intercambiadores de calor -intercoolers-, cuya presión de sobrealimentación está limitada a 2,94 bares absolutos por reglamento. El reglamento estipula también que las bridas de alimentación de aire sean de 39,9 milímetros. La gestión del motor se ha encomendado a un sistema Bosch Motronic (MS14) de última generación.
> Las cifras de rendimiento vertidas son muy altas: una potencia de 478kW (650CV) y un sorprendente par motor máximo de 1100 N·m. No se ha desvelado el régimen máximo de giro del motor ni el rango de revoluciones durante las que se obtiene la cifra de par máximo, aunque si que el régimen de revoluciones por minuto -rpm- está entre 3000 y 5000.


----------



## Tavo (Oct 12, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Estas seguro ?


Segurísimo. 

Saliste con cualquiera. 
Yo estaba hablando de autos COMUNES, como el que tenés vos en el Garaje de tu casa, como el que tengo yo, como el de Cacho... Vamos... Si es por hablar de autos, claro, me compro un Passat (diesel) y ando piola a 190 en ruta...  Y me como a cualquier Clío, Voyage, Corsa, Classic, Aveo... ETC...

Mmm, mejor hablemos de autos "normales". De calle. De gente común.  

Me parece que vos no vas a ir hacer los mandados o a buscar a tus chicos al colegio en un Audi R10 TDI, o si???


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 12, 2011)

El Clio que mencionas vos de 2001 ... tenia EL MISMO MOTOR DEL MEGANE --> fierro de aquellos ( voy por el 2do.  ! )
El resto de los 1.6 del mercado son diseños viejos, lamentables , gastadores etc. ( Ford, VW , Chevrolet , Citroen , se salva maso el Peugeot ) Mi Sra tiene un Suran de teoricos 101 HP y la comparacion es ODIOSA .

El Renault les pasa el trapo y encima a velocidades *muy* por encima de lo permitido ...hace 10Km/l !!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 12, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Segurísimo.



¿ Alguna vez te subiste/manejaste un vehículo diésel de última generación ?

Yo hasta hace un par de años tenía una rural TDI y no tenía nada que envidiarle a ningún vehículo naftero, ni en potencia, ni en aceleración.
Hoy en día no tiene sentido hablar de diferencias entre unos y otros, ambos tipos de vehículos son excelentes.
Y el ejemplo esta bien puesto, si en un ámbito hiper-competitivo como las carreras de resistencia dan lugar a vehículos diésel, por algo será, o se te ocurre que AUDI hace correr a un vehículo diésel para hacer un papelón.


----------



## Tavo (Oct 12, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Alguna vez te subiste/manejaste un vehículo diésel de última generación ?


Si que si. No se si entra en la categoría "de última generación", pero hace poco pegué una vueltita en un Volkswagen Passat 2010 Diésel... Y la verdad es que si, asombra el comportamiento que tiene, la aceleración, los frenos... Primero yo con cuidado, luego con el dueño, y lo puso a 200 km/h *en un ratito... * Casi que ni te das cuenta, vas a 160 como si irías a 100 en un "auto normal" (me refiero a autos de hasta 70-80mil pesos, Argentina).

Pero, no se si entendiste mi idea, que era hablar de autos normales de clase B (me parece que es así), es decir, de autos de menos de 80mil pesos hoy en día, en Argentina. Los autos superiores (entre 100mil y 300mil pesos son otra cosa, que nada tienen que ver a lo que me refiero; no son autos, son NAVES.  )



Fogonazo dijo:


> Hoy en día no tiene sentido hablar de diferencias entre unos y otros, ambos tipos de vehículos son excelentes.


Me parece que si hay diferencias, creo que el mantenimiento normal de un auto Diésel siempre es más caro que el de un Naftero. Porque el motor Diésel (me parece) siempre es más complejo.

Respondiendo a Antonio:
Si, la verdad es que los Renault de antes eran bien buenos, por ejemplo el auto que te comenté. Pero con ese Clío tuvimos varios problemas, lamentablemente, nos mintieron, y ese auto había sido de una empresa de Buenos Aires... imaginate como tratan a los autos, las personas (empleados) de una empresa... 
La cuestión es que después de un buen tiempo de haberlo comprado, nos "enteramos" que había tenido serios problemas de motor, como por ejemplo de árbol de levas y válvulas, y varios más que ya no recuerdo... Problemas digamos "serios".
Y este Clío siempre pisaba el taller por lo menos 1 vez cada dos meses, y siempre se iban 5mil en reparaciones y mano de obra, hasta que mis viejos decidieron cambiarlo por el Voyage 0km.

Pero este auto nuevo deja bastante que desear, tiene un comportamiento algo inestable en ruta, seguramente es debido a la suspensión y el propio peso. Con el Clío se podía doblar "normalmente" una curva abierta a 140km/h, pero con este ni hablar, te da la sensación de que se va de cola... Mmm... no me gusta. Por lo menos en ruta, no me gusta.

Saludos.

*PREGUNTA GENERAL (a todos):*
*¿En qué vehículo se mueven en la actualidad ustedes?*


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 12, 2011)

Siempre a alguien le sale malo un auto que otro habla maravillas! 
Pasa que habiendo padecido los horrores de los autos de hace 20 años ... ahora son increibles. Hablo de los normales que compramos los pobres...
Mis hijos no entiendes cuando les cuento que antes habia que cambiar las bujias cada 10.000, limpiar los platintos , arrancar con el cebador e ir tirando y bajando... que la direccion no era hidraulica! ... que pocos tenian A/C !!!

Respecto al gasolero , no veo que la ecuacion me cierre... Han logrado que anden como los nafteros, *SI*, me paso un Bora gasolero yendo yo a ...demasiado! y pisando... 
Ahora bien, cuestan un monton mas , tanto que no ahorras ese dinero en combustible en toda la vida util.... Y ahora que andan tan bien ... TIENE UN PRECIO QUE ES QUE NO DURAN TANTO... menos con una compresion mucho mas alta como tienen. O sea , si por mejor rendimiento y consumo ahorraste algo ... no te toque rectificarlo o cambiar inyectores .


----------



## Neodymio (Oct 12, 2011)

Descartando a Sudamérica, los motores Diesel están tomando muchas características que antes se obtenían solo de los nafteros, lo podés ver en vehículos de alta gama que no tengan alta cilindrada y sean diesel, si vas a Europa no vas a encontrar estos viejos motores 1.9 que hay en los VW y demás vegestorios que se siguen vendiendo.

Tuve un 307 HDI (inyección de alta presión) 2.0 110Hp sin turbo y la verdad que era mejor que un Golf 1.6 naftero, pero MEJOR eh!
Luego anduve en una Tiguan 2.0TDI y me subi un ratito a una Amarok (ya es biturbo y es otra cosa) vuela también (ojo que al mejorar los Diesel en todo el mundo, también lo hacen los nafteros, solo que acá llegan 10 años después a pesar de la globalización).

Hoy en día las automotrices están poniendo muchas fichas en los diesel


----------



## Tavo (Oct 12, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> *PREGUNTA GENERAL (a todos):*
> *¿En qué vehículo se mueven en la actualidad ustedes?*


Todavía no me respondiste la pregunta Antonio.

Yo creo que hoy en día no tiene sentido comprar autos gasoleros. Es mi opinión.
Respecto al combustible, vale (casi) lo mismo el Gasoil que la Nafta. Y tengan muy en cuenta que los autos de HOY en día, exigen usar combustibles de calidad, esto es Naftas premium y Gasoil premium. No se donde vivirán ustedes, acá la Nafta de Shell V-Power (premium) está a 6 mangos con 50... 
Me parece que se les fue la mano un poquito. 

Y por el precio del gasoil... ANTES si se justificaba, cuando la Nafta salía $1 el litro y el Gasoil salía $0,30... Eso si era ahorro...

Incluso, aunque no lo crean, conocí a un profesor de la secundaria que en esos tiempos, había convertido su FORD FALCON naftero en gasolero... Le había bajado algo la tapa de cilindro (aumento de compresión), le había sacado las bujías (no se necesitan), y en su lugar había instalado inyectores de gasoil, con su correspondiente bomba de gasoil... Le llevó un buen tiempo calibrar el sistema, pero finalmente anduvo.
Arrancaba el auto con "no se que combustible, que no era gasoil" y cuando ya estaba caliente lo pasaba a gasoil, y andaba totalmente normal... esto es verídico, es creer o reventar.

Respondan la pregunta, por favor:


Tavo dijo:


> *PREGUNTA GENERAL (a todos):*
> *¿En qué vehículo se mueven en la actualidad ustedes?*


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 12, 2011)

Vi una pregunta abierta... y respondo:

Yo me muevo gracias al transporte público. Es Diésel y en veces es bueno.



Saludos!

PS: Interesante tema este.


----------



## Dano (Oct 12, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Respondan la pregunta, por favor:



De lunes a viernes en Bondi, fines de semana depende lo que quede, puede ser una Ford Ranger 2010 (Turbo) , un Honda Civic del Sol (VTEC,Turbo) , un Fiat Uno, un amado 147, hay otros pero por ahora no se pueden sacar a la calle


----------



## Tavo (Oct 12, 2011)

Dano dijo:


> De lunes a viernes en Bondi, fines de semana depende lo que quede, puede ser una Ford Ranger 2010 (Turbo) , un Honda Civic del Sol (VTEC,Turbo) , un Fiat Uno, un amado 147, hay otros pero por ahora no se pueden sacar a la calle


*CHAAAAAAN!!* ¿Qué tenés una concesionaria en tu casa Dano???  

Bien, gracias por responder. Claro, me imaginaba que la mayoría iba a decir "Bondi", lo que pasa es que en un pueblo como este (15mil habitantes) no andan ni los taxis.. jaja!

Bueno, yo me auto-respondo: Generalmente en mi moto, una pequeña basura, Gilera Smash 110cc, luego en el auto de mis padres, un Volkswagen Voyage 1.6 Nafta, y luego en el de mis abuelos, un Volkswagen Gol Trend 1.6 Nafta.

Los fines de semana le robo la *Chevrolet Avalanche* a mi viejo, a veces la *Dodge RAM*, y cuando me aburro de esas le pido el *Corvette* y salgo a pistear un poquito, entre los lindos baches de la ciudad y alrededores... 

(pregúntenle a Cacho sobre los baches de Pigüé -la ciudad donde vivo-, a ver si es cierto...   )

En serio: Che, ¿Nadie se mueve en moto en la ciudad?


----------



## el indio (Oct 12, 2011)

Yo ando en un gol trend, con respecto a la estabilidad del voyage, hay que ver que gomas tiene, el gol era muy movedizo con las originales, ahora tiene brigestone y va como tren, las curvas son una delicia y en mi zona tengo como para hacer dulce, viajo por la cordillera una vez por mes, con respecto a los diesel, el ahorro pasa tambien porque en ciudad no consumen tanto como los nafteros, ademas despues de pagar 1600 mangos entre correa de distribucion y las nuevas poli v elasticas, mas bujias, limpieza de inyectores y otras yerbas con mano de obra el chiste me salio 3200 mangos, reite del service del gasolero


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 13, 2011)

Tavo:
Pense que ya lo habias deducido, Watson!!!

"MOTOR DEL *MEGANE* --> fierro de aquellos ( *voy por el 2do*. ! ) " 
"Mi Sra tiene un *Suran* de teoricos 101 HP y la comparacion es ODIOSA "

... eso siempre y cuando los crios me dejen alguno...


----------



## Dano (Oct 13, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> *CHAAAAAAN!!* ¿Qué tenés una concesionaria en tu casa Dano???




Padre piloto de autos, ademas de que compitió toda la vida asi que bueno, por ahí viene la mano...

Tambien está un Saab Sport 850 Montecarlo, con la tapa un poco rebajada, se le sacó la calefacción y la bomba de aceite para alivianar, escape nuevo diseñado para especialmente para el motor, dinamo por alternador y creo que nada mas. lindo auto para manejar, 1L de Nafta debe rendir unos 8 km en ruta... aparte de eso el resto un lujo, muy estable y un levante en rpms evidiable, el sonido es por lejos mejor a cualquier 4t.
Del Saab solo tengo una foto bastante vieja de un Mil Millas que corrió.

Y un gol (de los redondos no me acuerdo el modelo) proyecto a medias para Rally, que no se usa porque le faltan los papeles (procesos burocráticos).


----------



## R-Mario (Oct 13, 2011)

A ver si no me mandan por un tubo pero hablando de mecanica, ando buscando el manual de reparacion del jetta version A3, porque queremos hacerle una instalacion electrica al carrito de mi primo, pero nomas no doy con el manual, solo encontre el del jetta a3


----------



## Tomasito (Oct 13, 2011)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Lo unico que insisto es en que justamente , asi sea rapida , violenta etc , la combustion interna no es explosion ...



*explosión.*
(Del lat. explosĭo, -ōnis).
1. f. Liberación brusca de una gran cantidad de energía, de origen térmico, químico o nuclear, encerrada en un volumen relativamente pequeño, la cual produce un incremento violento y rápido de la presión, con desprendimiento de calor, luz y gases. Va acompañada de estruendo y rotura violenta del recipiente que la contiene.

A mi me parece que sería una explosión una combustión rápida y violenta encerrada en un espacio reducido...
Lo del octanaje tiene que ver con la capacidad de no detonar bajo compresión, pero si tiene que detonar con la chispa! Es para poder usar compresiones altas y que el combustible no se auto-detone. Por eso si le ponés combustible comun (bajo octanaje) a un motor de alta compresión te "pistonea" 


PD: Aguante los nafteros  (además para ahorrar podemos usar GNC)


----------



## Dano (Oct 13, 2011)

Tomasito dijo:


> Lo del octanaje tiene que ver con la capacidad de no detonar bajo compresión, pero si tiene que detonar con la chispa! Es para poder usar compresiones altas y que el combustible no se auto-detone. Por eso si le ponés combustible comun (bajo octanaje) a un motor de alta compresión te "pistonea"



Exacto, solo agrego que algunos le llaman "picado de bielas"


----------



## Neodymio (Oct 13, 2011)

Tomasito dijo:


> A mi me parece que sería una explosión una combustión rápida y violenta encerrada en un espacio reducido...
> Lo del octanaje tiene que ver con la capacidad de no detonar bajo compresión, pero si tiene que detonar con la chispa! Es para poder usar compresiones altas y que el combustible no se auto-detone. Por eso si le ponés combustible comun (bajo octanaje) a un motor de alta compresión te "pistonea"



Claro, además están los números de cetano, que es la capacidad de "prender" que tiene el gasoil, cuanto más alto número, más rápido prende y menos violento


----------



## palomo (Oct 19, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> *PREGUNTA GENERAL (a todos):*
> *¿En qué vehículo se mueven en la actualidad ustedes?*


 
Ya que la pregunta fue en general, los fines de semana me muevo en mi contaminada ciudad en un Megane 2007 y los martes que es cuando no circula mi Tsuru :enfadado:, los demas dias como ya dije en un Tsuru 92 lindo auto, aguantador economico tanto en piezas como en consumo de combustible.

Yo era reacio a la marca Renault aun sin manejarlos, sera la mala fama que adquirieron en este pais, no por ser malos mas bien no habia mecanico capacitado que le entrara a la compostura correcta de estas maquinas, despues de una aucencia Renault llego de nuevo a este pais, en el 2008 este Megane llego a formar parte de la familia cuando mis padres decidieron darse el lujo de un carro totalmente equipado, al manejarlo fue una delicia 210Km/h y el autito como si nada,  la nostalgia me entra al inicio de semana que devo ir al trabajo en mi Tsuru.

Asi que si este fin de año mi economia me lo permite cambio a un Renault Safrane.

Saludos


----------



## djwash (Oct 19, 2011)

Por ahora no tengo auto :s...

Aunque me gustaría tener auto amo las motos, mi medio de transporte actual es una Maverick F1 125, es como cualquier 110 solo que tiene mas diámetro en el cilindro, dudo que tenga mas carrera, la asenté como debe ser y le modifique la transmisión, actualmente tiene la misma velocidad final que un YBR 125, debido a que estos velocímetros mienten no estoy seguro cual sea esa velocidad...

Mi objetivo es tener algún día una YAMAHA FZ...


----------



## Tavo (Oct 19, 2011)

djwash dijo:


> Mi objetivo es tener algún día una *YAMAHA FZ...*


Mmm, no estás tan lejos!

No se qué FZ te gustaría tener, pero por ejemplo la más "chica", que así y todo es una buena máquina, es 160cm3... Hablo de la Yamaha FZ16. Me gusta mucho. Tuve la oportunidad de manejarla un poco y me gustó mucho.

En argentina sale entre 15 y 17 mil pesos... no es mucha guita, con un trabajo estable en poco tiempo se puede juntar ese dinero... 

Saludos!

Compartimos la misma pasión y la marca, Yamaha! 

PS:
Andamos más o menos en el mismo segmento... Yo tengo una Gilera Smash... una porqueriíta importante, que en poco tiempo pienso cambiarla y subir un escalón. Me gusta (temporalmente) la Yamaha New Crypton... me parece que dentro de las 110cm3 es la mejorcita... Hecha en India...
Después apuntaría a la FZ16N.


----------



## djwash (Oct 19, 2011)

Exactamente esa es la que quiero, la FZ16, no he tenido la posibilidad de andarla mucho una vueltita nomas jeje pero me han dicho que es comoda, no cansa en viajes largos, responde bien comparada con otras motos mas grandes, tiene muy buena pinta, es al pedo, es Yamaha...

No se vos, pero por lo que vale la New Crypton me tiro por una YBR 125 o me aguanto con la Gilerita hasta la FZ, la Gilera Smash no es mala moto ni la Maverick tampoco, bah las chinas son todas iguales, lo que pasa y no es algo que se me ocurra a mi, me lo han explicado mecánicos grosos de estos lares, que las motos chinas no son tan malas (hablando del motor) los materiales y tolerancias son inferiores a los de marcas líderes pero son aceptables para la categoría en la que están, el problema se da cuando las 
ca€@n a palos en vez de acentarlas como corresponde, reducen la vida útil del motor, y la moto entera entra en resonancia y vibran como locas, parecen una bolsa de tenedores...


----------



## Tavo (Oct 19, 2011)

djwash dijo:


> Exactamente esa es la que quiero, la FZ16, no he tenido la posibilidad de andarla mucho una vueltita nomas jeje pero me han dicho que es comoda, no cansa en viajes largos, responde bien comparada con otras motos mas grandes, tiene muy buena pinta, es al pedo, es Yamaha...



Coincido plenamente. Desde que tengo uso de razón me inclino por Yamaha. Es una marca indiscutible, me atrae muchísimo por todas las características de sus motos. Incluso a veces más que Honda (que aún sigue con sus clásicos motores varilleros...  )

Probala, andala, peinala un poco... te vas a enamorar de la FZ16. Es un lindo caño. 



djwash dijo:


> No se vos, pero por lo que vale la New Crypton me tiro por una YBR 125...


¿Cómo me leíste la mente? 
En realidad mi deseo es apuntar a la YBR125, pero a duras penas para este verano quizá pueda tener la New Crypton... Obviamente me gustaría ya dejar las CUB's, pero es solo una cuestión monetaria... 


djwash dijo:


> ... o me aguanto con la Gilerita hasta la FZ...


Mmm, no creo que me gane la impaciencia. 



djwash dijo:


> La Gilera Smash no es mala moto ni la Maverick tampoco, bah las chinas son todas iguales, lo que pasa y no es algo que se me ocurra a mi, me lo han explicado mecánicos grosos de estos lares, que las motos chinas no son tan malas (hablando del motor) los materiales y tolerancias son inferiores a los de marcas líderes pero son aceptables para la categoría en la que están, el problema se da cuando las
> ca€@n a palos en vez de acentarlas como corresponde, reducen la vida útil del motor, y la moto entera entra en resonancia y vibran como locas, parecen una bolsa de tenedores...


Lo sé. Se bien la calidad de las cosas chinas... Y se bien la calidad de las marcas buenas.
Lamentablemente, la Smash la compré usada, con 7500 km, pero es una lástima que esté tan tirada: Nunca se le había hecho un service, ni siquiera un cambio de aceite... 
La anterior dueña era una chica de 15 años... imaginate vos, que idea de motores/motos puede llegar a tener...  Y cuando le comenté un poquito saltó con la excusa "No, pero si la moto es nueva!!" todo el tiempo... 

Así que, no creo que pueda aguantar mucho más arriba de la Smash. Ni bien pueda sacármela de encima (para colmo con problemas de papeles, dueño difunto)...

Saludos Wash!


----------



## djwash (Oct 20, 2011)

Dificil que me vuelva a subir por lo pronto a una FZ1, el que me la presto era un mecanico conocido pero ya la vendio por un problema de salud, no conozco a nadie que tenga una de esas, tengo un vecino que tiene una Yamaha R1 ´01 y una V-Max 1200 ´86 pero no me las presta, las tiene igual como salieron de fabrica imaginate como las cuida...

Mirandolo por ese lado, a la Gilera en cuanto puedas sacatela de encima, hay tramites de papeles que salen caritos, y si tenes la tarjeta verde vencida te para la poli y la multa se va al cielo...
Esta buena la New Crypton, pero si podes sacrificar un poco por la YBR en lo posible la full aunque es una diferencia importante, sino la base con rayos y cintas adelante anda lo mismo aunque frena menos jeje.

Otra moto que esta buena, se destaca de las chinas es la Gilera VC 200R, es una linda moto tipo deportiva, cuando salio estaba mas accesible, actualmente esta mas cara que la YBR 125ED.

Tambien la BAJAJ ROUSER 135, hay quienes la comparan con la YBR 125ED y otros que la comparan con la FZ16, me parecen ambas comparaciones absurdas son motos diferentes, pero es una moto que se esta haciendo ver mas seguido en las calles...

Tambien hay unas Keller que son 80% plastico, las dejas al son una siesta de enero aca en SJ y se derriten jaja...

El factor monetario pesa mas que cualquier gusto, pero hay que tener en cuenta cosas como los repuestos y si despues pasaremos a una moto mas grande se nos hara facil vender la que elegimos hoy...

El otro factor es que Yamaha es Yamaha y no hay con que darle

Saludos.


----------



## gaston sj (Oct 20, 2011)

la controversia .. diesel o naftero? 

vamos a tipear los pros y los contras de los diferentes tipos de motor ciclo otto . 

diesel pros:

-relativa economia en combustible 
-bajo mantenimiento 
-vida util del motor (aprox 4000000km) 
-buen manejo en ciudad por su mayor torque
-exelente reaccion-velocidad final en motores tdi hdi 

contras : 

-ruidoso 
-precios altos en refacciones 
-poco ecologico
-valor en agencia del vehiculo
-anti-deportivo (escape) 

vamos a los nafteros 

pros:

-exelente reaccion 
-motor mucho mas limpio 
-deportivo
-valor mas bajo que el diesel en consesionario 
-bajo precio en refacciones (dependiendo del auto) 
-silencioso
-menor emision de gases contaminantes

contras:

-bajo torque 
-precio altisimo del combustible
-bajo rendimiento 
-corta vida util (aprox 200000km) 
-altos precios en servis ya que se reemplazan varias piezas.

uds sabran y tendran sus propias causas por las que se decidan por uno o el otro.. lo que no quiere decir que uno sea mejor que el otro solamente son diferentes 

ahora la pregunta en que auto ando tengo un renault 18gtl motor 1400 gnc (no me deja a pata nunca) a veces ando en el auto de mi madre renault sandero stepway 1.6 16v y a veses en el de mi viejo un citroen c5 2.0 hdi con suspencion hidroneumatica.

teniendo en cuenta que como autos nuevos el r18 no tiene posibilidad con los otros. asi que la comparacion la hago entre el citroen y la sandero . quieren saber mi conclusion? 

el sandero es basura comparado con el citroen en:

-andar (amortiguacion)
-reaccion 
-confort
-calidad de terminacion en todo 
-tacto de los pedales 
-seguridad (9 airbags control de traccion abs susp hidroactiva,discos en las cuatro ruedas)
-velocidad final leeeejos
veran que apesar que los vehiculos no son de la misma gama los motores estan ala par:

-citroen hdi 2.0 16v 139hp 
-sandero stepway 1.6 16v 110hp 

aclaro tambien el kilometraje sandero 30000km c5 65000km .

concluyo que cuando me bajo del citroen y me subo al sandero pareciera que me subo a una carretela con motor de 2cv .


----------



## Neodymio (Oct 20, 2011)

djwash dijo:


> Dificil que me vuelva a subir por lo pronto a una FZ1, el que me la presto era un mecanico conocido pero ya la vendio por un problema de salud, no conozco a nadie que tenga una de esas, tengo un vecino que tiene una Yamaha R1 ´01 y una V-Max 1200 ´86 pero no me las presta, las tiene igual como salieron de fabrica imaginate como las cuida...
> 
> Mirandolo por ese lado, a la Gilera en cuanto puedas sacatela de encima, hay tramites de papeles que salen caritos, y si tenes la tarjeta verde vencida te para la poli y la multa se va al cielo...
> Esta buena la New Crypton, pero si podes sacrificar un poco por la YBR en lo posible la full aunque es una diferencia importante, sino la base con rayos y cintas adelante anda lo mismo aunque frena menos jeje.
> ...



A mi me encanta la Bajaj, nunca anduve en moto pero si lo hiciera me compraría una de esas, es más barata que la ybr y compite mucho, en calidad creo que es mejor


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 20, 2011)

gaston:
Si comparas un Sandero con un Citroen C5 !!!!!!!!!!! estas loco...
El C5 es un BOTE ... el C4 es respetable y comparable a un Megane ...no un sandero 
Te cuento una : hicimos 400 km a la par mi Megane y un C4 ... a velocidades indebidas.. En ese trayecto el C4 consumió 9 litros mas que yo!


----------



## Neodymio (Oct 20, 2011)

AntonioAA dijo:


> gaston:
> Si comparas un Sandero con un Citroen C5 !!!!!!!!!!! estas loco...
> El C5 es un BOTE ... el C4 es respetable y comparable a un Megane ...no un sandero
> Te cuento una : hicimos 400 km a la par mi Megane y un C4 ... a velocidades indebidas.. En ese trayecto el C4 consumió 9 litros mas que yo!



El C4 es un bote, hay que gastar para mover eso! 
Qué cilindrada tiene tu Megane? El C4 es 1.6 o 2.0 de 110 y 143CV respectivamente.


----------



## gaston sj (Oct 21, 2011)

claro son los vehiculos en los que ando y puedo dar fé de lo que son solamente estaba dando a conocer mi experiencia . 

el c5 da 12kml en ruta y 10 en ciudad comprobado en 6ta a 140en 2500 rpm 

sandero 9kml en ruta a 120 a 4000 rpm . 

no son faciles de comparar ya que son vehiculos de distintas gamas. estamos hablando de un auto de 70lucas contra uno de 150... el megane tiene un motorazo maneje el de mi tio 1.5 la verdad me sorprendio .


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 21, 2011)

El mio es un naftero 1.6 ... 10Km/l en ciudad y en ruta MUY FUERTE. A velocidades permitidas tiene que hacer como 15!! .
Tenida impresionante . El torque lo tiene alto , tipo 4.000 rpm, bien rutero.

Me extraña lo que decis del sandero , teoricamente es un motorcito mas chico ( 105 cv ) y por lo que habia leido era el mas avanzado de su categoria  
Repito lo que dije de los otros 1.6 de nuestro mercado ... son un asco!!


----------



## Tavo (Oct 21, 2011)

Y que me dicen del VW Voyage? 

A mi la verdad es que me sorprende. Siempre confié en Volkswagen, tiene una calidad excelente en autos, pero esta vez no me gustó mucho la cosa... Bah, que se yo... Tiene su reacción, pero el Clío Nafta 1.6 16V 2001, no reaccionaba... VOLABA!
Me acuerdo que sobre una calle de tierra cerca de casa, donde hay ripio, iba a 40-50 en 2da, pisaba a fondo y no dejaba de patinar! Era una bestia.

Ese motor es impresionante. Además la tecnología que tiene, analizador de oxígeno, inyección computarizada... Bah, montones de cosas mas... y era del 2001 !! 

Este auto nuevo (Voyage) es... no se, yo lo siento inseguro. El clío en ruta tenía una buena pegada, se podía doblar una curva abierta a 140km/h, pero este...  Se siente como si fueras a hacer trompo, se mueve muchísimo la cola...

Yo pienso que el VW Vogaye lo hicieron definitivamente para la ciudad. Ahí es donde tiene un buen desempeño, porque el torque lo tiene a las 2000rpm, bien bajo.

Que opinan.

Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 21, 2011)

Tavito:
El voyage no lo he manejado , pero es el mismo motor del Suran . Es un juguetito, lindo de manejar , un kiosko ( lleno de bolu... ) , se tiene bien pese a que es alto , con el costo de suspensiones duras.... pero el motro es ANTIGUO , es de los 1.6 que critico ... anda poco y traga mucho!!!
Le han puesto electronica ...pero rendimiento PUAJ , es lo que hace VW para los sudacas ...
No salgas a pasasr en ruta porque te podes dar un disgusto...


----------



## Tavo (Oct 21, 2011)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Tavito:
> El voyage no lo he manejado , pero es el mismo motor del Suran . Es un juguetito, lindo de manejar , un kiosko ( lleno de bolu... ) , se tiene bien pese a que es alto , con el costo de suspensiones duras.... pero el motro es ANTIGUO , es de los 1.6 que critico ... anda poco y traga mucho!!!
> Le han puesto electronica ...pero rendimiento PUAJ , es lo que hace VW para los sudacas ...
> No salgas a pasasr en ruta porque te podes dar un disgusto...


Antoñito  :
Entiendo tus palabras... Me parece que pensando seriamente, no puede haber algo mejor, porque la calidad, rendimiendo, confort... todo se paga, todo.

Este auto es modelo 2010. Estaba guardado en una concesionaria en Buenos Aires, obviamente es 0km. Lo compramos hace cuestión de 4 meses, y lo pagamos 50mil pesos.

Me parece que por ese precio más no se puede pedir...  Estuvimos algún tiempo debatiendo... estaban en la lista el Chevrolet Aveo, el Renault Sandero, el Renault Symbol, un Clío 2006 1.2 Nafta (un motor de m*erda  ) y no se que otro más...

Y como verán, todos los demás autos cuestan más de 50 mil pesos... Así que decidimos por este. (pongo decidimos porque yo también fui parte de la elección )

Me parece que, que se yo, tampoco podemos juzgar tan duramente un auto sin ver lo que vale en el mercado... Es como si nos ponemos a criticar un Fiat Uno Fire de los nuevos... sabiendo que sale 42 mil el base... O sea, *no hay que ser desconsiderado...* 

Saludos.


----------



## el indio (Oct 21, 2011)

Disculpen Antonio y Tavo, no estoy de acuerdo, la linea de vw gol y por ende el voyage siempre fueron duros, el gol anterior al trend que tengo ahora era un cascote comparado con este, lo use 180000km en 4 años, soy viajante en la zona de rio negro, neuquen y chubut por la zona andina, tengo mas curvas que cualquier otra zona y muchos km sobre el lomo, el motor del gol trend-voyage, es uno de los mas potentes dentro de los 1,6 nacionales y algunos de afura, es el motor que equipa al golf 1,6, no es el mismo del gon anterior, andando a 120 hace entre 14 y 15 km  por litro en ruta, con aire a 140 hace mas de 10km y a 160 y 170 (viaje a bahia blanca 550km), no solo se la re banco, porque habia que llegar o llegar, con aire acondicionado puesto gasto a razon de 11litros cada 100km, con lo cual no puedo quejarme, con las gomas originales era medio flan, ya que este tiene las de 14 de chapa, con las brigestone potenza g3 185/65/14, dobla como tren y me comi unos cuantos autos de mayor cilindrada camino a bariloche o de bari a bolson(todo curva) y hace una semana tube oportunidad de manejar uno igual al mio pero con llanta 15 y cubiertas pirelli p6000, es una bestia lo que dobla y lo silencioso que es el andar, aclaro no es lo mejor de vw, en calidad el 2005 que tenia antes tenia mejores terminaciones que este que es 2010, ya tiene 80.000km, paso de cubiertas normales a michelin para nieve y hielo, ahora brigestone, andubo bajo agua, calor, nieve y algo de hielo, ceniza hasta en el c... y sigue, muy noble, ahh y la caja es de lo mejor, ahora si te subis a un vento, un passad o una porqueria, ahora si venis de un punto, fiesta, sandero, corsa, ya no es tan asi, cada uno de estos tiene alguna ventaja, las terminaciones del punto eran alucinantes, dero el motor daba lastima, los ruidos de carroceria del fiesta opacaban lo bueno que era el motor, la suavidad de marcha del sandero conspiraba y mal contra la tenida y ni hablar si habia viento cruzado, y los ruidos del motor en el habitaculo y lo corto de relacion de caja le restaban meritos al corsa, pero en pique habia que sacarle el sombrero, en fin todo es muy relativo a lo que busca quien maneja, a como lo maneja y de ultima que zapatos tiene puesto porque en las cubiertas descubri un mundo de diferencias, algunas no tan sutiles como uno esperaria.


----------



## Tavo (Oct 21, 2011)

Entonces serán las cubiertas? Obviamente tiene las originales de fábrica, porque el auto recién tiene 12mil kilómetros, y la mayoría son de ruta, porque lo usa mi vieja para laburar y viaja todas las semanas más de 500 kilómetros... En promedio, le hacemos 2500km por mes... No se si es mucho, comparado a un auto de ciudad si, pero tengo entendido y comprendido que es más leve el desgaste que un auto sufre en ruta que en ciudad...

Bueno, Indio, hablando de la caja del auto VW Voyage... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





No tengo nada que decir... es espectacular. Me sorprendió la gran diferencia entre el VW y el Clío, que era bastante dura y complicada... 

Si hay algo que VW tiene bueno y es indiscutible son las cajas de cambios.

Saludos!

PS: Desde chico que ando en auto, aprendí a manejar a los 9 años. Y desde ahí no me bajé más. 
Íbamos a todos lados con mi viejo, al campo a buscar leña, en el pueblo...
Manejé siempre una Fiat Fiorino motor TIPO 1.4 Nafta... pobrecita, se merece un MONUMENTO esa "camioneta" (es más un furgón que camioneta, porque no tiene chasis, es monocasco).

Imagínense, todos los domingos (todos) íbamos al campo (unos 15km) a buscar leña... La camioneta según manual carga 500km, y por poco veníamos haciendo willy , 600 o 700 kg fácil...
Se bancó muchísimo castigo, y hasta el día de hoy anda... quejándose bastante, pero anda.


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 21, 2011)

Indio: como dije ... jamas ando a velocidades permitidas!! 
Antes del Suran teniamos un gol 2004 como el tuyo... empujaba muy lindo . Su unico mal era que atras era mas blando que adelante y en curva... se acostaba medio feo. El motor era mas picante que el Suran... me engañaron mal con este. El consumo era mejor ... esta bien ,es mas livianito.
Nunca senti que las ruedas fueran las culpables ... vos tenes mas km que yo , no te discuto. 
Pero siempre me gusto el manejo deportivo ....


----------



## Tavo (Oct 21, 2011)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Pero siempre me gusto el manejo deportivo ....


Mirá vos las cosas que uno aprende... No me hacía un Antonio pistero...!  

A juzgar por la foto de perfil, imaginé que serías un tipo adulto de esos que andan a 35km/h en la ciudad, frenan a 0 en todas las esquinas, ponen primera, y jamás pasan tercera... 

Que nunca se te ocurra venir a Pigüé... porque te querés cortar las p*lotas el primer día! Acá vienen los paisanos del campo con la F100, y así como andan en el campo andan en la ciudad: A 20km/h, mirando para cualquier lado, saludado el vecino... Naaaaaa... Te hace re calentar.. :enfadado:

Vos te llevarías bien con Cacho.  Casi que no me alcanzaba un solo cinturón de seguridad en el corsita... 

Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 21, 2011)

Jejejeje .. te confundis edad mental con la del almanaque!!! 

En realidad estoy mas calmo ... a la tuya hacia desatres!!!


----------



## Neodymio (Oct 21, 2011)

AntonioAA dijo:


> El mio es un naftero 1.6 ... 10Km/l en ciudad y en ruta MUY FUERTE. A velocidades permitidas tiene que hacer como 15!! .
> Tenida impresionante . El torque lo tiene alto , tipo 4.000 rpm, bien rutero.
> 
> Me extraña lo que decis del sandero , teoricamente es un motorcito mas chico ( 105 cv ) y por lo que habia leido era el mas avanzado de su categoria
> Repito lo que dije de los otros 1.6 de nuestro mercado ... son un asco!!



Tené en cuenta que el C5 tien caja de 6º, una sobremarcha muy buena para los viajes, 2500rpm a 140! No consume nada.

El motor 1.6 del VW golf es BATATA! o es muy pesado el auto...


----------



## el indio (Oct 21, 2011)

Batata contra cual??? del segmento y nacional???, ojo no digo que sea una joya, es viejito y de 8 valvulas, pero para el segmento 1,6, tiene un consumo bueno y un caballaje interesante, si me das a elegir me gusta el honda 1.5 del fit, 120 hp, pero aca no se produce nada parecido, comparto lo que dice Antonio, el gol anterior parecia mas brioso, pero en realidad tenia 92 hp lo que pasa es que la franja de mejor torque era muy distinta, y creo que en la suran unos 10hp mas serian muy bien venidos ya que es mas pesada que un gol y mas alta con respecto al motor nuevamente lo unico criticable a mi juicio es que las correas nuevas poli v son elasticas para no usar tensor y salen 900 mangos el par, y lo otro es la correa de distribucion, que tambien acciona la bomba de agua, despues de los 100.000km si se clava la bomba de agua rompes toda la distribucion y algun piston tambien, con lo cual hay que estar atento,ahhh ademas para los que dicen que es poco potente, tener en cuenta que mueve, direccion hidraulica y aire, cosa que por ejemplo el corsa de mi mujer no tiene.


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 22, 2011)

Indio:
Anoto advertencia sobre las correas! . Gracias!
Puede ser que el Suran sea mas alto y pesado , pero no admito que teniendo 101 Hp como dicen ... consuma lo que consume y ande lo que anda.
Como ya dije , es un chiche , muy lindo de manejar pero con el motor se quedaron cortos por poner uno "que no de problemas" , posiblemente ande con kerosene y algo de alcohol tambien ya que estara pensado para varios mercados...
La diferencia con el Megane es tremenda ( no le vendria mal caja de 6ta. )


----------



## Tavo (Oct 22, 2011)

Para mi, el surán debería tener un motor de 2.0 Litros, 16V, inyección, y unos 120HP. Así si que sería un buen auto... pero si agregasen eso, ya habría que pensar también en estabilidad, porque con un motor así se puede viajar a 170 sin problemas... 

Ayer estuve con un amigo de mis viejos que tuvo un Clío Sport, el corto, que venía con motor 2.0 16V Nafta... Naa, dice que es una bestia, le sobra motor al auto... Es increíble lo que pica... Era de esperar, si el mío 1.6 ya tenía una linda salida...

---------------------------------------------------------------------
Y que me dicen del Fluence? Alguien lo manejó?

Parece bonito... pero no lo conozco mucho, una vez sola me subí a uno...


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 22, 2011)

El Fluence esta muuuy bonito ... lo maneje en el test drive ... peeeroooo :

- El baul tiene una bisagra INMUNDA que te ocupa un monton cuando baja y unas barritas en la parte superior que lo hace RE-BERRETA!! como fueron a pijotear ahi!!!!!!

- El interior es mas chico que el Megane . el acompañante tiene en las rodillas un bulto grande ...

- Mido 1,78 y al sentarme atras ...toco con el marco de la puerta!!! 

No soy de Peugeot pero el 408 ... me MATÓ !


----------



## Tavo (Oct 22, 2011)

AntonioAA dijo:


> El Fluence esta muuuy bonito ... lo maneje en el test drive ... peeeroooo :
> 
> - El baul tiene una bisagra INMUNDA que te ocupa un monton cuando baja y unas barritas en la parte superior que lo hace RE-BERRETA!! como fueron a pijotear ahi!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Bueno, así como vamos me parece que la alternativa más coherente de Renault hasta el momento es el Laguna II, de ese no escucho ningún tipo de quejas eh!!... 

---------------------------------------------

Pero si realmente están buscando un auto y no saben por qué decidirse, no busquen más, está el Volkswagen Passat 2011. 






Eso si que es un AUTO con todas las letras.


----------



## el indio (Oct 22, 2011)

SEEEE, se me caen las babas, pero el presupuesto se me va de viaje mal, no es para un laburante argentino medio pelo, son autos que entran en otra categoria de vehiculos donde los estandares a los que nos acostumbro nuestra industria y nuestro poder adquisitivo, no llegan al menos por ahora, quizas el proximo gobierno haga milagros JA, o mas bien snifi, snif

AHHH, me olvidaba, vivan los maduros tuercas, yo tengo 52 y en la zona que ando y con los km por recorrer tampoco soy de pata suave, tengo por ahi una fotito del tablero del gol anterior a 205 km/h eso si en una bajada imoresionante que hay en la ruta 151 viniendo de catriel y con viento de cola, pero los dio, es mas tarde en sacar la foto porque llego un pelin mas arriba, pero lo que me encanta es hacer bariloche- bolson en 55 minutos, son 116km de curvas, una delicia. coincido con la potencia para la suran, me parece que con un 1,6 de buena factoria con 16 valvulas alcanza y no se iria muy arriba de peso como con un 2litros, insisto el 1,5 del fit tiene 120 burros y es un autazo, frena, dobla, acelera, y tiene un andar barbaro, la comodidad interior creo que es lejos la mejor, y las terminaciones son muy buenas


----------



## Tavo (Oct 22, 2011)

Mirá vos Indio, no lo tenía tan arriba al Honda Fit... una sola vez me subí, lo tienen los padres de un amigo, pero nunca lo manejé...

Yo no entiendo como con una menor cilindrada (1500) pueden lograr desarrollar 120Hp... es increíble, ese motor debe tener mucha tecnología... Ni hablar, esto seguro que depende de una computadora para que funcione, pero al fin y al cabo TODOS los autos nuevos tienen una computadora que monitorea en tiempo real al motor... no creen?

Saludos.

*PS: INDIO, nos debés esa foto... la quiero verrrr!!! jeje *


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 22, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Y que me dicen del Fluence? Alguien lo manejó?



Probé la versión 2.0 pero no me gusto su caja CVT, me pareció muy lenta su respuesta. En espacio esta muy bien, era una de mis opciones como auto familiar. Les dejo un excelente prueba que le hicieron en Tester Los Profesionales.


----------



## Neodymio (Oct 22, 2011)

el indio dijo:


> Batata contra cual??? del segmento y nacional???, ojo no digo que sea una joya, es viejito y de 8 valvulas, pero para el segmento 1,6, tiene un consumo bueno y un caballaje interesante, si me das a elegir me gusta el honda 1.5 del fit, 120 hp, pero aca no se produce nada parecido, comparto lo que dice Antonio, el gol anterior parecia mas brioso, pero en realidad tenia 92 hp lo que pasa es que la franja de mejor torque era muy distinta, y creo que en la suran unos 10hp mas serian muy bien venidos ya que es mas pesada que un gol y mas alta con respecto al motor nuevamente lo unico criticable a mi juicio es que las correas nuevas poli v son elasticas para no usar tensor y salen 900 mangos el par, y lo otro es la correa de distribucion, que tambien acciona la bomba de agua, despues de los 100.000km si se clava la bomba de agua rompes toda la distribucion y algun piston tambien, con lo cual hay que estar atento,ahhh ademas para los que dicen que es poco potente, tener en cuenta que mueve, direccion hidraulica y aire, cosa que por ejemplo el corsa de mi mujer no tiene.



Contra un 307 1.6 (este es más pesado pero anda más) quizás sea que los otros autos con 1.6 sean más livianos y de ahí saque mi conclusión de "batata", nunca anduve en un Fox o Suran que tiene el mismo motor y creo son más livianos.


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 22, 2011)

El 307 SE SALVA ... esta muy bueno ... el resto de los 1.6 =bosta ... viva Megane.

Estamos hablando de nacionales de ESE segmento , no salgan con delirios....

Si el Suran fuera el Fit ...costaria como el Fit , se entiende ??


----------



## el indio (Oct 22, 2011)

No se cuanto hay de diferencia, creo que el fit anda por los 20.000 dolores, no se la suran, pero la suran es mas grande lejos, el otro es comparable con un gol, viene con 2 motores 1,4 y 1,5, con respecto al 307 fijate que el motor es de 110hp, nueve mas que el del gol, el gol nuevo tiene 9 mas que el viejo y son los 2 de 2 valvulas por cilindro el 307 tiene 16 valvulas, me parece muy concervador que le sacaran solo 9 hp de diferencia, fijate que entonces el del gol con 101hp para la categoria 1,6 no esta tan lejos a pesar de ser un motorcito jovatito, con respecto a los de 16 valvulas, seguramente en torque y rpm debe haber diferencia sustanciales pero ese dato lo desconozco


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 23, 2011)

El 307 ( lo manejé y me he peleado con varios en la ruta ) es muy comparable al Megane 

Yo creo que lo que han hecho los de VW al querer sacar un auto para una amplia region es usar un motor "tranquilo" que ande con cualquier nafta , etc etc .
No te olvides que hasta hace unos años la nafta de Brasil era horrible , y este lo mandan a Mexico ( lo intercambian con el Bora y el Vento ) 

El Fit costaba unos cuantos $$$ mas cuando estuvimos averiguando .


----------



## Neodymio (Oct 23, 2011)

el indio dijo:


> No se cuanto hay de diferencia, creo que el fit anda por los 20.000 dolores, no se la suran, pero la suran es mas grande lejos, el otro es comparable con un gol, viene con 2 motores 1,4 y 1,5, con respecto al 307 fijate que el motor es de 110hp, nueve mas que el del gol, el gol nuevo tiene 9 mas que el viejo y son los 2 de 2 valvulas por cilindro el 307 tiene 16 valvulas, me parece muy concervador que le sacaran solo 9 hp de diferencia, fijate que entonces el del gol con 101hp para la categoria 1,6 no esta tan lejos a pesar de ser un motorcito jovatito, con respecto a los de 16 valvulas, seguramente en torque y rpm debe haber diferencia sustanciales pero ese dato lo desconozco



El Fit no es comparable con el Gol, el Honda tiene mejor calidad de componentes, materiales, terminaciones. Igualmente están algo parejos aunque el Fit sea más chico.

Lo de las válvulas es un tema, fijate que todos los Ford tienen 16v y no son algo loco. Ahora con la eliminación de la nafta "Común" y la promoción que hacen las petroleras del gasoil premium esperemos que se animen a meter mejores motores.


----------



## Tavo (Oct 23, 2011)

Neodymio dijo:


> Lo de las válvulas es un tema, fijate que todos los Ford tienen 16v y no son algo loco. Ahora con la eliminación de la nafta "Común" y la promoción que hacen las petroleras del gasoil premium esperemos que se animen a meter mejores motores.


Esto no se que tanto puede ser verdad, si bien es cierto que como decís la mayoría de los Ford tienen 16V, para mi "tiran" mucho más los Renault 16V.. Te digo porque mi abuelo tenía (antes) un Ford Fiesta 1.6 16V Nafta...  Nunca me gustó ese auto... Tenía mala terminación, era un auto CARRITO, durísimo, inestable en ruta... jamás me lo compraría.

Por ejemplo, pongo al lado al Clío corto 1.6 16V... y no hay comparación, es otra cosa, el andar, el motor, la tenida... Que se yo, la verdad es que Ford no hace cosas buenas chicas, me parece que no se destaca.
Al igual que el Gol Trend, tampoco me gusta, para nada... tiene un motor muy pedorro...

Y bueno, del Honda Fit no se puede decir nada... está a otro nivel.

Lejos de todo eso, si tuviese la tutuca me iría por el Audi A3... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			













AAAARRRGGHHHH, se me hace agua la boca!!!

Bueno che, déjenme delirar un poco!


----------



## Neodymio (Oct 23, 2011)

Yo por un Golf VI "R"


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 31, 2011)

*Wärtsilä-Sultzer RTA96C, el motor de combustión interna más grande del planeta*

​
El Wärtsilä RT-Flex96C y motores RTA96C están diseñados para la propulsión económica de grandes buques porta-contenedores.

Para todos los tamaños de grandes, porta-contenedores rápidos, de entre 3000 a más de 10.000 TEU de capacidad, a una velocidad de servicio de alrededor de 25 nudos, La serie Wärtsilä RT-Flex96C y RTA96C motores de baja velocidad ofrecen un posibilidad integral de motores

​
Disponible en 6 cilindros hasta la configuración de 14 cilindros, el Wärtsilä RT-Flex96C y RTA96C motores de baja velocidad cubren un rango de potencia de 24.000 a 80.080 kW a 92 a 102 rpm.

El Wärtsilä RT-Flex96C y motores RTA96C son totalmente compatibles con la OMI Tier II sobre emisiones de escape establecidos en el anexo VI del Convenio MARPOL 73/78.















*El modelo económico 6 cilindros*

​
Wärtsilä es uno de los fabricantes líderes en fabricación de motores de uso naval. Esta compañía finlandesa fundada en 1834 emplea a más de 18.000 personas y es también conocida a nivel mundial por producir el mayor motor de combustión interna del planeta.
Se llama Wärtsilä-Sultzer RTA96C, es un turbodiésel de 14 cilindros y funcionamiento interno de dos tiempos.
A la vista de las imágenes queda claro que no tiene nada que ver con el 2.0 TDI de un Volkswagen Golf, ni mucho menos.

Emplea fuel-oil pesado y su eficiencia térmica supera el 50%, más del 50% de la energía del combustible quemado se transforma en movimiento.
El motor diésel de un automóvil utilitario no suele superar el 40%, un motor de gasolina se queda en el 35-38%.

El Wärtsilä-Sultzer RTA96C se puede encontrar en superpetroleros y supercargueros, y se ofrece en configuraciones de 6, 10, 12 y 14 cilindros. A continuación van las credenciales de la versión de 14 cilindros.
14 cilindros en línea
Tecnología common-rail
Sobrealimentación por turbocompresor, ciclo Diesel de dos tiempos
Cilindrada: 1.820 litros por cilindro, total de 25.480 litros
Potencia máxima: *114.800 CV a 102 rpm*
Par máximo: *7.603.850 Nm a 102 rpm*
Consumo de combustible: *3.8 litros/segundos *a máxima carga, unos 13.680 litros a la hora, algo menos de la mitad a la velocidad de giro más eficiente
Peso total del bloque es de 2.300 toneladas, 
El cigüeñal pesa 300 toneladas por sí solo y se accede al mismo por escaleras.
El motor tiene a su alrededor pasarelas para que los operarios puedan mantenerlo o acceder a algunos paneles de control.
*Dimensiones:*
Alto: 13.5 m (Como un edificio de cinco pisos)
Longitud 27.3 m

El mantenimiento de este motor se lleva a cabo solamente una vez cada tres años y cumple todas las normativas vigentes en términos de emisiones.
Uno de los barcos en los que se encuentra es el Emma Maersk, el porta-contenedores más grande del mundo.


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 31, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Wärtsilä-Sultzer RTA96C, el motor de combustión interna más grande del planeta*



Che... ¿Me podrías repetir la pregunta? 

Increíble motor.


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 31, 2011)

Y pregunto ... se les puede poner equipo de gas???? ... cuanto haria con 1 m3 ???


----------



## sergio rossi (Oct 31, 2011)

Poder ponerselo a un fitito para las picadas!!!!!!


----------



## dagaqueen (Oct 31, 2011)

Hola a todos:

No se si vaya al tema, pero solo una pregunta, que tipo de silicon se le coloca a la computadora de shadow 91 chrysler , una vez reparada?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 31, 2011)

Los hay que queman petroleo crudo directamente.

Los turbocompresores los utilizan para disminuir el consumo, no para pistear .

Los antiguoas motores navales tenían un mono-block igual que los de automotor , después los configuraron como un armazón que soporta cilindros individuales , así que si un cilindro se rompe , o se reemplaza o se anula (en alta mar).

Tienen puertas para ingresar al carter seco.

Es muy común que sean de dos tiempos , diesel y doble efecto.

Imaginense el burro de arranque  los arrancan con aire comprimido sobre un cilindro.

No te podés cargar un aro al hombro.

Cuando están en marcha regulando , se pueden contar las explosiones.


----------



## Tavo (Oct 31, 2011)

Naaaaahhhhhhh... DE LOCOS ESTO...

Voy a ver si encargo uno chiquito (el de 6 cilindros) para ponérselo a la Smash, y salgo a pistear por ahí... 

Me quedé impresionado con la cilindrada. 

Y con el consumo... ni hablar. De solo arrancarlo se te cae un pedazo de guita...

El motor de arranque (burro) seguramente debe ser otro motor naval un poco más chico 
Son hipótesis, porque dudo que un motor eléctrico pueda arrancar "esa cosa".

O pienso que quizá no necesiten burro, me parece que podría arrancar suministrando unos buenos litros de nitrógeno líquido por cilindro y generar un buen arco voltaico tipo tesla como bujía... 

De locos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 31, 2011)

Hace muchos años cuando Argentina todavía era un país había un astillero que tenía licencia Sultzer para fabricar motores de hasta 52000 HP.
Adivinen quién se cayó dentro de un cilindro de un motor de esos y casi se mata.


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 31, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Hace muchos años cuando Argentina todavía era un país había un astillero que tenía licencia Sultzer para fabricar motores de hasta 52000 HP.
> Adivinen quién se cayó dentro de un cilindro de un motor de esos y casi se mata.



Pinky?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 31, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Imaginense el burro de arranque  los arrancan con aire comprimido sobre un cilindro.


 
Les hago una pregunta a ver como pisan el palito  , ¿ que aceite se imaginan que utiliza un motor de esos ? ¿ que SAE digo ?


----------



## Tavo (Oct 31, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Les hago una pregunta a ver como pisan el palito  , ¿ que aceite se imaginan que utiliza un motor de esos ? ¿ que SAE digo ?



Yo tengo ganas de pisar el palito y arriesgo: Calculo que debe ser un aceite MUY espeso, casi grasa, tipo los aceites de caja o diferencial.. SAE120... que se yo.. 

Y ni quiero pensar cuántos litros debe llevar... y la guita que saldría hacer un cambio de aceite...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 31, 2011)

Pisaste mi mismo palito . . .  usan aceite de SAE 40 

Los motores tienen carter seco , o sea que allí no se junta  , y para filtralo usan unas centrifugadoras de unos dos metros de diámetro.


----------



## Neodymio (Nov 3, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Naaaaahhhhhhh... DE LOCOS ESTO...
> 
> Voy a ver si encargo uno chiquito (el de 6 cilindros) para ponérselo a la Smash, y salgo a pistear por ahí...
> 
> ...



No hay burro, se prenden inyectándole aire comprimido en la cámara para darle el movimiento.


----------



## Tavo (Nov 3, 2011)

Neodymio dijo:


> No hay burro, se prenden inyectándole aire comprimido en la cámara para darle el movimiento.


Lo sabía, ya lo había dicho 2M en un comentario anterior, solo que lo escribió "en blanco". 


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Imaginense el burro de arranque  *<COLOR=white> los arrancan con aire comprimido sobre un cilindro... </COLOR>*



Y quién me dice la presión del aire que suministran para mover semejante bestia? 

Por favor, datos en Kg/cm2 o Libras.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 3, 2011)

Ni idea , pero no ha de ser demasiada presión (quizás 30 kilos por cm²) , lo primero que tiene que funcionar en un barco son los generadores , sinó no hay aire.

Si te fijás en la esquina inferior izquierda , hay un motor con una reductora conectado a una corona , pero eso es de poca potencia y muy lento para dar arranque , *se utiliza solo para para posicionar* para reparaciones , o para la puesta en marcha 


Ver el archivo adjunto 62261


----------



## Neodymio (Nov 3, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Lo sabía, ya lo había dicho 2M en un comentario anterior, solo que lo escribió "en blanco".
> 
> 
> Y quién me dice la presión del aire que suministran para mover semejante bestia?
> ...



No se cuanta presión hay pero pensá que no se debe necesitar mucha: con 8kg/cm2 (compresor de hogar) multiplicalo por la gran cantidad de cm2 de la superficie del pistón, tenés varias toneladas de fuerza aplicada


----------

